# Foxwoods Event with pics n review



## Div (Jun 20, 2009)

This was just a BBQ event no competition.

Well went to Porky n Bears for a kansas city dbl decker ... pulled pork and brisket sandwhich.... heaping portions on a seasame seed bun with a slide of bread in between the two meats .. and then I went by the Australian booth for a rib sampler and some shrimp in a stick..


Ratings from 1-10

dbl decker sandwhich was an 8 ... mighta got better but some of the meat was dry around the edges like it had been in a pan for a little while waiting to be served but still good.

Sauce on the sandwhich ... A solid 10


Rib sampler definatly a 4 if ya eat at that booth bring some dental floss ... decent sauce and flavor but very tough meat and the shrimp gets a lowly 2 on the scale .... I bet if they had been prepping food for judges it woulda been alot better and I always feel that the people your selling it to are the real judges and you should put just as much pride into it as you do during a competition.

Over all experience at this place was about a 7.5 oh yea the auqua fina water was a 10 :P


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 21, 2009)

Those booth set ups are ridiculous!


----------



## Div (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah seemed everyone had the #1 ribs  lol    one thing that I found interesting besides the guy with the big purple cowboy hat was... the third picture down for the top the guy there cooking .... that grill lol    the cooking surface is a storage shelf rack like u would find in someones garage welded onto the make shift coal pan and legs lol


----------

